# orange beach surf fishing



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

oke i am going in the end of july and i need to know what time should i fish


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I live close to OB. The mornings is best for spanish and reds. It's a mixed bag in the evenings - a lot of catfish. It kind of depends on where you are staying.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

If youre fishing the jetties you can expect lots of bluefish and sharks in the late evening and night.


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------

